# More new Brillo pics!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

"Om, nom nom. My daddy gave me dis crippit. Whatchoo talkin' bout, chew wif mouth closed?"









"I approve of dis crippit."









"Wha? No more!?"









"I hide from you now, you, crippit-non-giver!"

Excuse my captions. I'm a little buzzed at the moment. LOL


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The 3rd pick is just perfect.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

He looks so content after his noms. I heart Brillo, so cute!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

His little pink nose is so adorable!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

terrific


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Uhh Brillo...you left a bit of leg.... :? 

I wasn't expecting that when I opened this thread! I loved pictures 2-4! :lol: 
He's such a little heart-breaker. Look at that face.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

K...quit it...you ALWAYS manage to get such good pics...c'mon...how??? 

I LOVE Brillo's nose. Still.


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

I see everyone is a bit intimidated by the first pic :lol: 
But I love it because it reminds us that our little friends used to be wild animals. And by that, I mean WILD 
My BF was listening to me talking on the phone the other day with my parents: "...and he's got vampire teeth, and he eats alive meal worms and crickets, and in the wild they kill snakes!"
and he said "pleeeease do not say those things when I hold him! It creeps me out"
Hedgies rule!


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

That sure does look like a tasty crippit. Brillo is just too cute for words.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a huge Brillo's fan. He is just awesome!! Thanks for posting this, you, crippit-non-giver! :lol:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

MissC said:


> K...quit it...you ALWAYS manage to get such good pics...c'mon...how???
> 
> I LOVE Brillo's nose. Still.


:lol: Bribes with crippits help! I hold him in the palm of my hand, slightly away from me with my camera on macro shot, and my husband provides the bribe!


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*I think Brillo is adorable, and I'm sure he'll agree that insects and mealworms are yummy. I can tell by the look in his eyes. My hamster loves them, too. I think the name Brillo is the cutest name for a hedgie. It fits him perfectly!
 Mary Ellen*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That first one was so hilarious  I can imagine Brillo thinking to himself, Look It's "sea food" lol


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

The look of pure wild glee in the second picture with the crippit hanging out and one leg left on the cover makes me laugh


----------

